# the best Ministry album



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

old stuff is cheesy new stuff is more anarcho punk metalhead , than i would says my favorite is neither
I preffer mid Ministry twitch era, its my favorite albums by em.

Beside i dont care for ministry except for this particular album, one of my friend like it a lot too.Anyone here has something to says here about em.

Any fan of this album here?


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I would say, _Land of Rape and Honey_. Never really was a huge Ministry fan, but that album was pretty good. Their later music is terrible to me.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

deleted post..........


----------

